
Show HN: NaSC – Do maths like a normal person - macco
http://parnold-x.github.io/nasc/
======
micampe
I usually don’t like to link to competing projects, but this seems to be only
for Linux so I think I can link a similar one (as far as I can understand from
the screenshots) for OS X and iOS:
[http://acqualia.com/soulver/](http://acqualia.com/soulver/)

~~~
jamesrom
Ever since I first saw Soulver I have been eagerly awaiting a Windows
alternative. Maybe with NaSC we're just a little closer.

~~~
hantusk
There is OpalCalc for Windows:
[http://www.skytopia.com/software/opalcalc/](http://www.skytopia.com/software/opalcalc/)

------
ArekDymalski
Simply beautiful, beautifully simple idea. Takes the best of two worlds: paper
and calculator.

Somehow reminds me
[http://strlen.com/treesheets/](http://strlen.com/treesheets/) I was also
impressed by the creative approach to the centuries-old task.

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Would be great if that had a mobile version and synced.

------
reinhardt1053
It's coded in Vala.

Source code: [http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nasc-
team/nasc/trunk/files/74](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nasc-
team/nasc/trunk/files/74)

~~~
mobiuscog
I hadn't seen Vala before - now I'm really interested. Thanks for mentioning
this.

------
ageofwant
Brett Victor's reactive documents
[http://worrydream.com/ExplorableExplanations/](http://worrydream.com/ExplorableExplanations/),
may not be seminal but good nevertheless.

It should be noted that this kind of thing has been available in Mathematica,
ipython etc. for literally decades.

Not that the tool is not great, it is.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Mathematica is not free and iPython is not as straightforward to use.

------
bklebe
Seems like either a direct copy of or bizarrely coincidental convention with
the Mac/iPhone Soulver

------
BeefySwain
I have been looking for something like this for a while, I find software
calculators to be woefully inadequate for anything beyond the most basic math.
Will definitely check this out!

------
andrepd
Neat. I'm a regular Sage user, and this seems to be an interesting tool for
when I don't require the full power of that tool and just need to make some
quick calculations.

~~~
tptacek
Apropos nothing: I'd really like an alternative to Sage for light linear
algebra work. In particular, I'm not in love with the way Sage interacts with
Python.

~~~
leni536
GNU Octave [1] which is pretty much a Matlab clone. I find the Matlab syntax
easy enough for linear algebra.

[1] [https://gnu.org/software/octave/](https://gnu.org/software/octave/)

------
mrottenkolber
I don't have ubuntu bzr, is there a way for me to get the source code?

~~~
e12e
You can browse it on-line: [http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nasc-
team/nasc/trunk/files](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nasc-
team/nasc/trunk/files)

Other than that, looks like you'll need bzr to pull/clone.

------
skwaugh
How exactly do non-normal folk do math? am i missing something?

------
unhammer
looks neat :-) but is there any chance of a ppa for vivid?

